# Might Be Useful Oneday?



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I was doing my regular chore of battery charging and, whilst fiddling with my camcorder, I decided to see what (if any) macro capability id had.

I know it has a good optical zoom length, but the macro came as a bit of a surprise (I hardly ever use the camcorder) its a Canon MV530i.

I know the still quality isnt wonderful (it stores a 640X480 on an SD card) but it might be useful for a macro one day.

BTW, I should add that thiswas "straight off the card with no tarting"...its too late to bother

Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Most camcorder's have a good macro capability but poor resolution Rog, they will get better but convergence is a long way off yet.







It's a bit like cameras in 'phones).

Unless, you spend a grand on a camcorder to get 2mp still capability.









You do get a nice 3 CCD camcorder for that money, though.









You've still got a very good camcorder old mate.







I like Canon stuff.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I like Canon stuff.


Me too, Stan,

now if I could only afford a nice long lens for my EOS 350D !!!

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roger my dad has some eos film stuff I assume the lenses fit OK I'm hoping to get a 300 or 350 soon and am hoping to try his lenses but I can see what he has and see if he's willing to sell, he doesn't seem to use them anymore


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

PG,

I am so sorry for not replying earlier...no excuse...

Yes, let me know....

Go for the 350 if you can...apparently its a lot better than the 300

Roger


----------

